
E-Estonia: How this EU country runs its government like a startup - preetish
http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/17/e-estonia-how-this-eu-country-runs-its-government-like-a-startup/
======
kreetx
Meh.. all the marketing Estonia does to get attention is not really helping
the tax payer.

